# How do I know what Carburetor repair kit to purchase?



## rjneuzel (Aug 15, 2014)

I have a Craftsman 917.376061 mower. It won't start so I was wanting to purchase a carb kit for it. How do I know what kit to get and where to find it? Any help would be greatly appriciated. If someone can send a link that would be even better. 
Thank you


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

rjneuzel said:


> I have a Craftsman 917.376061 mower. It won't start so I was wanting to purchase a carb kit for it. How do I know what kit to get and where to find it? Any help would be greatly appriciated. If someone can send a link that would be even better.
> Thank you


You can go to the briggs site and enter the engine model, type and trim(125K02-0542-E1) the IPL will show the available carb stuff. Depending on what your problem is usuall someone on here can tell you how to fix it without ordering a lot of stuff. Post the problem and give us a chance. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## rjneuzel (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. The mower wasn't starting at all. I have since cleaner the carb. several times and have finally got it running. BUT, it is now (not sure how to describe it) like the engine is revving high then going down, revving high then going down, revving high and then going down, etc. I can see the choke just keeps moving back and forth. I'm sure that was a terrible description. 

I thought I needed a carb. repair kit but now I think that part is ok. I hate to take it apart again as it took me two weeks of cleaning to get it kinda working.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

rjneuzel said:


> Thanks for the reply. The mower wasn't starting at all. I have since cleaner the carb. several times and have finally got it running. BUT, it is now (not sure how to describe it) like the engine is revving high then going down, revving high then going down, revving high and then going down, etc. I can see the choke just keeps moving back and forth. I'm sure that was a terrible description.
> 
> I thought I needed a carb. repair kit but now I think that part is ok. I hate to take it apart again as it took me two weeks of cleaning to get it kinda working.


I think the bowl nut is the problem, clean it very well, refer to the pic below. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## rjneuzel (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks geogrubb,
I have cleaned that nut a ton!  Hoping to get to the mower tomorrow and I will make sure it is very clean. I've ran a wire through all it's holes and sprayed carb. cleaner all through it. I'm happy I got it to this point so will definetly try cleaning it again. 
Thanks for all your help,


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

rjneuzel said:


> Thanks geogrubb,
> I have cleaned that nut a ton!  Hoping to get to the mower tomorrow and I will make sure it is very clean. I've ran a wire through all it's holes and sprayed carb. cleaner all through it. I'm happy I got it to this point so will definetly try cleaning it again.
> Thanks for all your help,


While it is running spray/dribble some carb/brake parts cleaner behind the carb and along the intake if the engine tempo changes you have an air leak, the "O" ring on the intake tube may be failing and giving you a leak. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## rjneuzel (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks. The air intake was split into two pieces. So I have ordered a new one and should be here in a few days. Just hope I can get this thing back together after I get the part!!


----------

